# Hi from Walla Walla



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Debbie.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Hi there, enjoy!!!


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to AT..


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT Debbie. Greetings from the North of you in Lincoln county.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## jLEE28 (Mar 16, 2010)

to AT!


----------



## Wicked (May 1, 2011)

Hello Debbie.. I swear I am pretty sure I just talked to you the other day checking to see if my firecat 400 had been shipped yet.. We need a Martin Factory in West Virginia. Would love to work somewhere well.. Doing something I love and a brand I love. Welcome to the forum Debbie! Pretty new here myself.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome to the Martin Family, and to AT Also !!


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

walla,walla,welcome!you dont even no it but you are already becomeing a archer!say hello to mr. martin.good luck with the new job!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you, thank you mr moosemeat! i will tell mr. terry that you said hi!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

hey rockinA! thank you for the welcome!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

well wicked, i'm pretty sure it "wasn't" me that you chatted with about your shipping situation. so what is a firecat 400 anyway? LOL thank you for the welcome!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you jlee for the welcome!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

hey joe in dallas! thank you for the welcome!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

howdy countryboy! thank you very much for the welcome!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

hey hoyt fan! thank you for the welcome!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

hi there neighbor! thank you for the welcome to AT!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

hi big-game guy! thank you for the welcome!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

aw ms daisy! thank you for the welcome!


----------



## debbiefaye (Aug 16, 2011)

to the big cheese! the aussie moderator! i heard about you! JK! so thank you very much for welcoming me here! you make sure to keep me in line, ok? :angel:


----------



## Wicked (May 1, 2011)

debbiefaye said:


> well wicked, i'm pretty sure it "wasn't" me that you chatted with about your shipping situation. so what is a firecat 400 anyway? LOL thank you for the welcome!


lol ok ok... Easy mix up I guess. Better drop what you are learning now on the forum and ask anyone to your left or right at the office what a Firecat 400 is.. :wink:


----------



## jimgravy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Debbie! Greetings from Steeler Nation in Pittsburgh! No, my Hoyt Bow is not Black & Gold, LOL and welcome to the finest sport, not because of the bows & arrows, but because of the finest folks that share a passion for using them and the help we all share. I just starting shooting 3 years ago and I am totally hooked! Best of luck to you and feel free to give a shout about anything, someone here will get you the answer. Go Steelers!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

